# Rte 146 bridge clearance in Kemah TX



## c2cSailor (Feb 17, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Texas this summer and am considering finding a slip in the Kemah or Clear Lake area. I wanted to know if the Rte 146 bridge opens, and if so, what kind. I also like to know the height of the lowest powerlines that cross the waterway. I have a Catalina 27 that has a waterline clearance very close to 40' including the windex on top of the mast. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## rcarr (Aug 17, 2000)

The bridge is fixed with a vertical clearance of 73'. With a 40' mast, you will have no problems in Clear Lake, Galveston, nor along the icw.




Captexcite


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*rcarr is correct, short and sweet explain*



rcarr said:


> The bridge is fixed with a vertical clearance of 73'. With a 40' mast, you will have no problems in Clear Lake, Galveston, nor along the icw.
> Captexcite


I give you this;

http://www.oceangrafix.com/o.g/NOAA-Nautical-Chart-Agents.html
On left click "Search Charts"
Next choose "Gulf Coast" **OR** scroll down and enter "Chart Number:" 11326 and click "Find Chart"

Fixed Bridge
Horizontal Clearance 100 feet
Vertical Clearance 73 Feet
Gulf Coast Chart # 11326

I should add; The chart brings up 4 sections. Kemah is top right and you zoom in with + below.

Also, I not remember ever having trouble with Power Lines. But, you be real sure of your Draft and Channels. Many "Spoils" laying in wait if you get out of channels up around Clear Lake Shores and Kemah.

I not live there, but, been there and kept a boat there for about a year. It shallow and we would come and go on a High Tide. 

I know there someone on here live around there and maybe he see this and can be a better help.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Lowest fixed bridge between New Orleans and Kemah is 50' (Ellender Island Lift bridge. I call it fixed because you need 4 hours advance notice for an opening.) The lowest opening bridge is 46' at the Harvey Locks in Lousiana. There are some pontoon bridges though within 10 mi. of the Calcesieu River in Lousiana.


----------

